# 56 Days till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

56 Days till Halloween
9/5/2013

Here are a couple of mixes I downloaded from Rue Morgue Radio:

*Rue Morgue Radio - Hymns from the House of Horror (2010)*
Great intro and outro, and terrific selection of songs. I guess I’d categorize them as somewhere between “rockabilly” (or more accurately, “horrorbilly”) and metal. They are a little heavier than what I’d typically listen to, but they’re all well done. Midnight Syndicate’s “Haunted Nursery” starts it, which is a little weird, but the rest are pretty rockin.

*Rue Morgue Radio - Hymns from the House of Horror Vol. II (2011)*
Similar to the first … fun intro, lots of hard rock / horrorbilly. This one has more of the harder stuff – even GWAR. Even more fun .. the folks at Rue Morgue Radio added the audio for trailers to pretend horror movies. It is a great idea and works really well. I like the 2010 mix more than this one, mainly because this is way more heavy metal than what I go for.

RMR did release a set of songs last year one by one to serve as their volume III, but there was no cover art or anything like that. I’d be surprised if they do anything this year. Which is sad, because Volumes I and II are pretty fun.


----------

